# New to Vizsla puppies! Advice!



## sparkm (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello! I am new to the forum but I have been contemplating getting a Vizsla puppy for over a year now. I waited to see if it was a phase of a want but I have done some research and decided I would love to get one. I suppose I just want advice on owning one - how much cost is generally involved (buying a pup, vet bills, food, etc.) and also what it is like living with one. 

I am in my late 20s and live with me and 2 other females in a 4 bedroom house with medium sized back yard. Close access to parks, ovals, the river and bushwalking tracks. I work 5 days a week 8am-5pm but usually go for a walk/run every morning/evening anyway and am always out doing exercise (adventures) on weekends - would this be a suitable living arrangement for the dog? My housemates vary working days from 2-3 days a week and varying times. Do they need to be with people constantly?


Thank you for your help!!
:grin


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

I am sure that the veterans of this forum will respond. But, I would never expect any pup to put up with being alone for 6 to 8 hours and day. Vizslas are velcro dogs and need to have their people nearby or they need to be laying on their people. Please do not house a Vizsla until someone can be home to train and pay attention to these amazing animals.


----------



## hliencres (Sep 19, 2017)

I agree with what Betty said. They really need to be with people. I take mine to work with me every day.


----------



## John Person (Sep 20, 2017)

We have welcomed our Vizsla pup, Larry, into our family 2 months ago. My wife and I both work full time, but we have created a schedule where I get up early and take him for a walk/hike/activity, and then we crate him until she comes home for lunch at noon and takes him out for a bit. I get home around 5 and we do another activity. Weekends and days off we make sure to involve him in, as he is truly part of the family. We now have Larry attend doggie day care a couple times a week for interaction and socialization with others, and he has been wonderfully content and happy. If you have others in the household who can let the pup out during the day, I say go for it. I love hiking, and Larry has been my new buddy out in the wilderness. Sounds like you enjoy the outdoors as well, so it could be a good match. Best of luck.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

You'll definitely need something when your V is a puppy because they couldn't handle the 8-9hours you are gone for work. An older V might be able to with exercise in the morning, but it would probably still be hard. Our V is almost 2 and there is 1 day where I have to work full time in the office. She is pretty much bonkers by the time my hubby gets home (he gets home before me).


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Regarding cost I think that many would agree that high energy dogs are more likely to require non-routine medical care. This year in vet bills for our male we are already over 5K (blood work, dental surgery, in addition to annual checkups, etc). We feed a high quality food that is $80 per bag (it lasts our male approx a month). Many opt for pet insurance, which ranges in price but we were quoted $90 per month for a good plan (you get what you pay for with insurance companies). We also send our pups to daycare 2-3 days per week which is $30 per day. The cost of a V varies, but you would want to make sure that you have done your research on breeders to find one that is reputable. 

This forum is a wealth of information on Vizslas and you will find a lot of information on what it is like to live with one, and their needs. You can use the search bar to look up responses to other folks who have asked if a Vizsla is right for them, training, Vizsla needs, Vizsla issues, etc. They are not an easy breed to have as a first time dog, and the time commitment they require I have seen compared to having a young child.

I responded to a post "looking to get a Vizsla" with the schedule that works for my and my dogs. As other have said 8-9 hours is too long for a V to be alone. I would be concerned about anxiety and destructive issues.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You will Love your V, until it makes you crazy... This breed NEEDs you. They are not like a dog that you can put outside, they will not stand for it. If you are outback, fine, they will be there with you. Not alone. If you put it in the crate, it will explode with it's pent up energy when you take it out. If you are going to spend your free time playing, and pampering your pup, then that is fine. If you play video games, FB, Iphone, Text, want peace and not to be disturbed... It won't work. My Vizsla is the biggest NAG I have ever know... worse than my Mother and husband combined. They want something... they do not let up, especially if it is to play or walk, or RUN... they must run, it is a major requirement for this breed of dog. If you can let them just let loose and run at least twice a day, until they decide they are done... perfect. In all honest, are you ready to be a father/Mother?? These dogs are like children... they are soft, lovable, smart, beautiful... you will love them with your whole being ... until they eat your favorite pair of leather shoes that cost $500 and need to go to the vet for emergency surgery that cost you $5000... and then you will think you will die if your baby doesn't make it...

My first V a female died at 2 1/2 of Valley Fever, It cost me thousands to keep her alive for a year. I do have insurance now it costs about $40 per month and covers 80% ofevery thing after $250 deductible. We feed high dollar food, and because my pup has thyroid issues, he takes meds twice a day and is required to have blood work done 2 times a year. 
Grooming is a non issue, but there are the claws that need trimming, and flea preventative, theses cost about $70 per trimester.

All of my Vizslas sleep on my bed... when I have both of them, we are three on the bed... I will bet you that if you do a survey of Vizsla owners ... the majority of dogs ... sleep on the bed with the owner... it is just a V thing.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

The NAGGING is UNREAL! We play a lot of video games and if Kaylee hasn't been out for a run or for frisbee for a good 30-45minutes it's nearly constant whining, poking and prodding until we go play with her.

She sleeps on the bed usually, but we did crate her when she was really young. She will reluctantly sleep in her crate if we require her to. She does when we are camping or traveling.


----------

